# Full Medicine Bottle



## Rdasch (Sep 3, 2012)

Should I empty out a full medicine bottle or just leave it alone. I am sure the gunk inside is the original medicine and I am worried it could be dangerous, it is full!  And if I should what do I do with whats in it? Thanks


----------



## epackage (Sep 3, 2012)

If it's just gunk I say wash it out, if it were pills or a powder I'd say leave it, do not get any on you and try not to breathe in any  of it...


----------



## Rdasch (Sep 3, 2012)

Guess I should have said it is full of liquid that has separated in many layers and gotten chunky. I can not upload a pic it says file too large?


----------



## epackage (Sep 3, 2012)

I'll be happy to post a pic if you email it to me...Jim epackage@msn.com


----------



## epackage (Sep 4, 2012)

Here are the pics of the med, I suggest emptying the contents, it's a W.S. Haswell from Georgetown Colorado....Nice looking bottle with the mortar and pestle...


----------



## epackage (Sep 4, 2012)

.


----------



## epackage (Sep 4, 2012)

.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Sep 4, 2012)

The contents are probably pretty harmless.
 THey dont add to the bottle in my mind, others may disagree.
 Whatever you do dont damage the lip if you remove the cork.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 4, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Here are the pics of the med, I suggest emptying the contents, it's a W.S. Haswell from Georgetown Colorado....Nice looking bottle with the mortar and pestle...
> 
> ...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 4, 2012)

Welcome,
 Bottles from states like Colorado are in demand and quite nice, I've always thought it should be left to the admirer to decide though.
 For the most part, IMHO, I'd say that's just crud and I'd wash it out.


----------



## chosi (Sep 4, 2012)

Whenever I get a bottle like that, I put on rubber gloves and a breathing mask, open it up, and pour the contents down the drain, followed by letting the cold water run.  I have no idea if that is the right thing to do though - am I taking a risk by doing that?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 4, 2012)

> am I taking a risk by doing that?


It depends on whom you think your putting at risk, whether you have a septic, gray water or are hooked up to a town sewer with a wast treatment plant. It could harm your well water, fish in the nearby pond, stream, lake etc.. or add toxins to the ocean.
 After a long period of time the only things that would be really harmful, I'd think, would be the heavy mineral and metals like mercury and arsenic and such. Very common in early medicine unfortunately.


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 4, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Rdasch
> 
> Should I empty out a full medicine bottle or just leave it alone. I am sure the gunk inside is the original medicine and I am worried it could be dangerous, it is full!  And if I should what do I do with whats in it? Thanks


 
 You should just keep it in the medicine cabinet like most people do..  []


----------



## beendiggin (Sep 4, 2012)

I'd pour it into some dirt outside.   If you're worried about the enviroment in your yard, put some dirt in a bucket first, then throw it away at the dump.  Either way, it looks oily, so it probably smells like tar or something nasty. Watch the vapors if you use hot water and soap.....they can bite.  I would highly recommend doing it outdoors whatever you do.


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 4, 2012)

Shake well before opening.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Sep 4, 2012)

odds are its just cod liver oil. But never hurts to clean it outside in open air, if nothing else to avoid the stink.

 The ones you got to watch out for are the little blue bottles with skulls on them.[]


----------



## peejrey (Sep 5, 2012)

Ahh the old dump out the contents question eh?
 Well coming from me, I would leave it only because it looks nice, and add a bit of charm (just a bit). I have had this problem for a while, and at the start of my bottle collecting actually had a problem. While cleaning one of my more prized Nashville medicines I managed to get some white gunky residue on my hands, to which seeped into my skin. I don't know what it was, but my body said no. Almost an hour afterwards I became ill will a nice head ache, and a all over dizzy feeling. It went away with the inducement of modern medicine, but I won't forget that. 
 Anything like that that you get, pills, and powders especially-handle with good care. You might not want to breath the powder. As far as liquids go I have about 19 filled medicine bottles, plus one small homeopathy kit. These stay in the place I put them, and I don't handle them. Luckily most liquids that I have come across are dark in color, and have a very distinct smell. Though I do love the smell of the Rexall Vapure. 
 Nether the less, I would be better probably fro you to dispose of it properly. Like every one says, it looks like liver oil, and the stuff really does stink![:'(]
 Have a great one Ya'll!
 _Preston

 Yes that bottle would look very nice emptied out, and cleaned up...btw


----------



## Penn Digger (Sep 9, 2012)

Nice druggist bottle.  I agree, clean it with some care.

 PD


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Sep 9, 2012)

I leave mine full, as a conversation pc.


----------



## Lordbud (Sep 10, 2012)

I would most certainly leave the contents inside, if you are intending on selling it. Unless you're storing it somewhere it will likely be knocked over and broken/spilt I would keep the history intact until you have a safe place to keep it.


----------



## hunting262 (Sep 19, 2012)

A doctor gave this to my brother years ago wish i had it sooooo bad.[][][]


----------



## epackage (Sep 19, 2012)

That's a good looking bottle and package, you'll get many like in the years to come if you stick with it Arek...


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Sep 19, 2012)

I dug this unopened prohibition whisky flask last October.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Sep 19, 2012)

Balsam anyone?


----------



## blade (Sep 19, 2012)

If it tastes bad don't drink it ![8D]


----------



## ktbi (Sep 20, 2012)

Anything similar that I want to dump, old prescriptions, antique bottles, etc., I just dump in the dirty kitty litter and throw in the trash......


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 22, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Bottles r LEET
> 
> I dug this unopened prohibition whisky flask last October.


 
 If the seal is perfect, it couldn't hurt to try it...


----------



## glass man (Sep 22, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

